# زبان های اسکریپتی > Classic ASP > سوال: استفاده از فایل فلش در asp.net

## etezadi2005

با سلام.
برای استفاده از <embed>جهت افزودن فایل flash در asp.net با پیغام زیر مواجه می شوم.
لطفاً راهنمایی نمایید.
 Validation (XHTML 1.0 Transitional): Element 'embed' is not supported

----------


## hamidinejad

> با سلام.
> برای استفاده از <embed>جهت افزودن فایل flash در ASP.NET با پیغام زیر مواجه می شوم.
> لطفاً راهنمایی نمایید.
> Validation (XHTML 1.0 Transitional): Element 'embed' is not supported


دوست عزيز پروژه خود را تكميل كرده در ويژوال استديو و در اون به جاي فلاش يه پانل به اندازه دقيق فايل فلش قرار دهيد سپس در نرم افزار دريم ويور جاي همون پانل فايل فلش را روي اون پنل اينسرت كنيد

----------


## ASP.NET2

با سلام!
من کمی تازه کار هستم و نمی دونم چطور یک فایل swf رو وارد صفحه خودم بکنم .
در ضمن من از visual web developer 2008 express edition  استفاده می کنم ممنون میشم اگه منو راهنمائی کنید.

----------


## ASP.NET2

بعد از یک روز تمام جستجو بالاخره جواب سوالم رو خودم پیدا کردم .یکی از دوستان تو یکی از تاپیک ها پیشنهاد داده بود که این فایل flash control رو داونلواد کنم .منم این کارو کردم ولی نمی دونستم ازش چجوری استفاده کنم .تا اینکه آخر سر بالاخره پیدا کردم.خلاصه سرتونو درد نیارم اینم راه حل.
1-toolbox رو که دارین اونجایی که نوشته standard  راست کلیک کنید.تا بگم...2-choose item رو کلیک کنید. عجله نکنین یکم طول میکشه.(من خودم فکر می کردم که هنگ کرده) بگذریم. 3-اونجایی که نوشته browse کلیک کنید و فایل dll رو اونجا کپی کرده و انتخابش کنید. 4-آره دیگه به همین سادگی الان شما یه کنترل flash دارین که میتونین فایل swf رو اضافه کنین به وب ساتتون.

امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره که حتمآ می خوره. :چشمک: 
از بقیه دست اندرکاران هم تشکر میکنم . :تشویق:

----------


## ASP.NET2

اگه متوجه نشدین .بگین تصویری هم نشون بدم.

----------


## hamidinejad

البته همون فلاش کنترلی که دانلود کردی کار دریم رو انجام میده در ضمن خیلی ممنون که کنترل خودت رو گذاشتی!

----------


## matin91

سلام توروخدا واضح تر بگین من مبتدی هستم نمیتونم از فایل فلش استفاده کنم.کنترل رو طبق فرمایشتون اضافه کردم وفایل فلش روهم به سولوشن کپی میکنم در تنظیمات کنترل فلش هم از قسمتmoviie url فایل فشمم رو انتخاب میکنم هیچی در اجرا نمیاره.لطفا راهنمایی کنید.ممنون

----------


## havayetaze66

> بعد از یک روز تمام جستجو بالاخره جواب سوالم رو خودم پیدا کردم .یکی از دوستان تو یکی از تاپیک ها پیشنهاد داده بود که این فایل flash control رو داونلواد کنم .منم این کارو کردم ولی نمی دونستم ازش چجوری استفاده کنم .تا اینکه آخر سر بالاخره پیدا کردم.خلاصه سرتونو درد نیارم اینم راه حل.
> 1-toolbox رو که دارین اونجایی که نوشته standard راست کلیک کنید.تا بگم...2-choose item رو کلیک کنید. عجله نکنین یکم طول میکشه.(من خودم فکر می کردم که هنگ کرده) بگذریم. 3-اونجایی که نوشته browse کلیک کنید و فایل dll رو اونجا کپی کرده و انتخابش کنید. 4-آره دیگه به همین سادگی الان شما یه کنترل flash دارین که میتونین فایل swf رو اضافه کنین به وب ساتتون.
> 
> امیدوارم که به دردتون بخوره که حتمآ می خوره.
> از بقیه دست اندرکاران هم تشکر میکنم .


سلام
من تازه شروع کردم و مطلب شما رو هم همینطور تازه دیدم
من این کار رو انجام دادم ولی تو اجرا نشون نمی ده می شه لطفا کمک کنید.
ممنون

----------


## hamed7735

با سلام و خسته نباشید 
مطالب شما به دردم خورد امیدوارم موفق باشی  :تشویق:

----------

